# Capt. Nathan's Downtime; Seadrift, TX. 8/5/21



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Well the fish will get a break from N&M for a couple weeks. Due to unforseen circumstances we will be off the water and unable to attend the Texas Trophy Hunters Extravaganza in Fort Worth August 13-15th. We will miss seeing all our clients from up that way, and swapping stories.

We do plan on being at the TTH Show in San Antonio the following weekend August 20-22 in booth 1106.

As soon as I am capable of getting back on the water we will pick back up with our weekly educational videos and reports. For now, y’all be safe on the water, be mindful of others and let a few swim.


----------

